# Moonlight



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a couple of blue four inch cold cathode ray tubes that I was thinking of using for a moonlight effect. Average brightness is 29000 cd/m² each. Does anyone have any experience doing this? 

Thanks


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I have tried a number of different moonlight and lunar simulation products. They are all very blue. This is to stimulate the light that penetrates at a certain depth in the Ocean. In the freshwater enviroment, the light would still be very white, so the effect the blue had was never very nice. A white-ish moonlight on the other hand..  

Another point to consider, if you keep fish. Most small fish like Tetras, Rasboras ect are prey items to nocturnal hunters and actively seek out the darkness in my experiance, where Large cichlids and other nocturnal hunters become quite active at night.

In my tank, the Rasbora vaterifloris always cower in the corner away from the light, but my clown loaches seem to cruise around quite a bit, along with my gouramis and red tail black shark. The blue light is still ugly though. :shock:

In my Saltwater tank, I never ever see the fish at night with a moonlight, I think they too hide from nocturnal predators. Before I had the light I would see them once and a while moving between rocks.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Interesting. I think I will try it tonight just to see what its like since its so easy to set up. What about red lights, like darkroom lights? I guess what I am wanting is to be able to see the nocturnal activity without disturbing the fish. I wonder if they would be affected by the red light?


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

What fish do you have in there?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

one discus, blue ram, corys, pleco, ottos, saes, yoyo loaches, rummynose, red/blue tetra, killis...i think that may be it.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I am thinking there is nothing happening in that tank as far as night time activity other then algae sucking


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah but I want to see sleeping fish ;-)


----------

